
Theranos voids two years of Edison blood-test results - whbk
http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-voids-two-years-of-edison-blood-test-results-1463616976?mod=e2tw
======
iofj
Man this is not going to be good for the Clinton campaign.

[http://fortune.com/2016/03/21/clinton-campaign-
theranos/](http://fortune.com/2016/03/21/clinton-campaign-theranos/)

(but the Clintons have a longer involvement with Theranos/Elizabeth Holmes
through their Global initiative and even before that)

This sucks, I would really like something like the Edison machines to work. I
really, truly hate needles myself.

------
beedogs
How's this company still in business? The entire operation seems to be a
massive scam.

------
gus_massa
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11727085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11727085)
(29 points, 1 hour ago (a few minutes earlier), 2 comments)

